# Thinking of a walk in tub



## Marie5656 (Jan 16, 2019)

*Even before Rick's current health issues, we were discussing those walk in tub/shower things.  The kind with the jets and all.  I did some research, and it would pretty much be a cold day in Hell before Medicare would cover all or part of it.   But Rick would now like to consider it.  Both of us have issues with balance, and with him more than me, standing in the shower comfortably and safely is more difficult.
We have two full bathrooms. Master has a shower stall with the sliding glass doors.  The other has a tub, which we converted to a step in by having a contractor cut out a part for him to step in to.  He is a bug guy, and it is hard for him to get in and out of the shower.
His thought was to replace the tub with the walk in.
Has any one here gotten one?  Or used one?  We understand the cost involved, but Rick's goal is to stay in this house, and he wants it accessable as possible for both of us.  It is all on one floor, and a couple years ago we put in a ramp.
Thoughts, anyone?
*


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 16, 2019)

Marie, I've had no experience, sorry- but I wouldn't want to sit there while the water drained before I could get out. Do you have to sit n there while it fills, too?  I'm no help, but I'm curious, too.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 16, 2019)

Good  point  RadishRose.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 16, 2019)

I would rather have a zero clearance wheelchair accessible shower than a walk in tub.

I don't like the idea of cleaning a walk-in tub or of sitting there, trapped, waiting for it to fill and again waiting for it to drain not to mention the possibility of leaks in the door seals or malfunctions of the water jets and then there's the cost. I really am not trying to discourage you that's just the way I feel about them for me and my situation.

I did notice a compromise recently on television for a walk in tub with a shower.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## bingo (Jan 16, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I would rather have a zero clearance wheelchair accessible shower than a walk in tub.
> 
> I don't like the idea of cleaning a walk-in tub or of sitting there, trapped, waiting for it to fill and again waiting for it to drain not to mention the possibility of leaks in the door seals or malfunctions of the water jets and then there's the cost. I really am not trying to discourage you that's just the way I feel about them for me and my situation.
> 
> ...



having took care of many elderly patients in their homes. ...this is the best solution in my opinion...large attatched bench with extended shower controls


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 16, 2019)

Personally, I prefer my shower too.  He is also looking into a shower chair to place into the tub.   From what I understand from the advertising, the tubs are quick fill and quick empty.  But I did mention that to him today when we were talking about it, the sitting there while it filled and emptied.  I guess if you got one with the shower head, you could just take a shower, and use the tub only for the whirlpool jets.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 16, 2019)

Some people make over their entire bathroom into a total wet-room, popular in Europe. Drain(s) in the floor. Grab bars all over; wheel in and out.

I like Bea's suggestion, too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 16, 2019)

I never had or used one, but if I was seriously thinking about getting one I would want to know all the pros and cons, and make sure a reputable company installed it for me.  Here's a site with some positive and negative aspects of those tubs.  SOURCE  




> *Con: Time to Fill and Drain*
> Because a walk-in tub has a door in the side of the tub itself, you  cannot add or drain water while the door is open. This means you’ll  spend a considerable amount of time sitting in the tub while waiting for  it to fill as well as time waiting for it to drain before you can exit  the tub.
> 
> Some tubs can take as long as 15 minutes to fill or drain, although  some high-end models have features to speed up this process.
> ...


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 16, 2019)

*Thanks. I am not totally on board with it.  I would rather just put a chair in. A friend is willing to work with him to get grab bars in appropriate places.  To be honest, this whole experience has given my husband a fright.  He has only been in the transition center a few days and he is anxious for miracles.  He is just afraid he will never get his strength back.  He is used to being the one to look after me.*


----------



## terry123 (Jan 17, 2019)

I have  used a shower bench with a padded seat for several years and it works for me. I can wash my hair each time I bathe which I like.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 17, 2019)

A number of years ago, my brother had a bathroom converted to include a no-sill, roll in shower with a fold-down bench.  Not overly large, maybe 60" x 60" or less, but it was a joy to use.  If your bathroom would permit, you might compare the cost of doing this to the initial and ongoing cost of the walk-in tub.

As I'm sure Rick knows, at this time worry and fear are his greatest enemies.  About 15 years ago, a doctor told my son he'd probably never walk again.  He chose to fight!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 17, 2019)

Another thing to consider when you are researching your walk-in tub is the capacity of your hot water heater vs the amount of water that the tub will draw with each fill/use.


----------



## twinkles (Jan 17, 2019)

i agree with the others-- a walk in tub sounds like too much of a  problem---and to clean it  you would have to put on your birthday suit


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 18, 2019)

My Husband and I recently moved and we had a walk in tub installed. I love it and the feeling of the jets on my legs. Hubby is a shower man so our tub also has a shower in it that he can stand or sit with.


----------



## Manatee (Feb 8, 2019)

I looked one up online and got heavy duty sticker shock.  It will never happen.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 8, 2019)

With our current situation, we are not moving ahead with this.  The money is one option.  The other being that it would be better if he had a chair in the shower from here on in.


----------

